# Are there cats that can't retract their claws at will?



## lgnutah

We have a cat that doesn't seem to be able to pull her claws back in when you try to put her down after holding her. I try to put her down, and the claws are always caught in my sweater. Yesterday she started yowling because I couldn't get the claw free!!
What gives?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

My cat has the same problem. It is especially bad now that I haven't been cutting his nails. I don't cut his nails to give him a fighting chance around Caue.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

burmese cat can't retract there claws at all. We own a chocolate burmese and her clawa are alway out even when she was a kitten.


----------



## fostermom

Oaklys Dad said:


> My cat has the same problem. It is especially bad now that I haven't been cutting his nails. I don't cut his nails to give him a fighting chance around Caue.


I agree. My cats get stuck on me when I haven't trimmed their nails. That's when I break out the clippers.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

Ive never heard of a domesticated felines with the inability to retract. I know big cats like cheetahs arent physically able to. However I did know a couple with a OLLLLLD kitty that was well into senility that would run claws out on the carpet in their townhome. Kinda reminded me of the lope that Forrest Gump had in that first scene when the other lil boys were throwing rocks at him. funny yet very sad.


----------



## RedWoofs

There are cats who have problems retracting their claws but most cats can do it ok. Typically it's b/c their claws are too long and need trimming. Sometimes if it's severe you want your vet to check for tendon issues. Can you cat retract at all?
Is she adopted and have you had her long? i ask b/c FYI there is a procedure called a tendonectomy which if she had had in her past she'd not be able to operate her claws. They look normal, and the nails grow, but she wouldn't be able to retract her claws herself.
Can she put them out?




lgnutah said:


> We have a cat that doesn't seem to be able to pull her claws back in when you try to put her down after holding her. I try to put her down, and the claws are always caught in my sweater. Yesterday she started yowling because I couldn't get the claw free!!
> What gives?


----------



## lgnutah

Sorry, I posted this question and forgot to come back to see the answers.
She is an old cat, more than 13 years old. She is a "stray that came to stay" so I really don't know how old she is.
She doesn't have her claws out all the time. When she was younger, she never liked to be picked up at all, but now that she is older, she will let you pick her up. As soon as you pick her up, she digs her claws into you (to hang on I think), then you can't pull her off your clothes.
She lives outdoors and I see her sharpening her claws on things all the time.


----------

